# Finally Finally...



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Amazon Flex App Now Available for iPhone. Just got email last week saying this ^^^^^.. Finally works for me...


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok, you have an app. Great! Now, try to score a block lol.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I got a shift this morning but it was to early for me....


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Cool. What warehouse?


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Farmers Branch in Texas


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Got the email. Just installed it.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

tap or swipe


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Tap or swipe????


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Memorex said:


> Got the email. Just installed it.


 What warehouse u at?


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> What warehouse u at?


Coppell


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

I just got the email today and downloaded it!!! No more swapping sim card between iphone and galaxy s7 edge!! Listed the galaxy on craigslist cause i won't need it anymore!!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Tap or swipe????


refreshing offers - ?

saw email

still on the fence


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

flexian said:


> refreshing offers - ?
> 
> saw email
> 
> still on the fence


Tap


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Tap or swipe????


To refresh. Both work.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

wfocustoms said:


> swipe only tap doesn't seem to work


If tap doesn't work, go to Home -> Offers then tap.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Now hundreds of new drivers who were iPhone users/owners will join the already over saturated market/s. Good Luck


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Depends on the WH. UIL1 won't take new drivers. My wife asked to be transferred from Morton Grove and they said they have enough drivers already. I'm not surprised. You gotta be a lucky fast clicking all day long to get a block  I see a bunch of two finger clickers every time I go there lol.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Unlike Uber Amazon does try to control saturation. During the holidays they went crazy but hardly anyone is on boarding right now which is refreshing.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Finally can throw my food stamps phone aka zte from Walmart in the trash. Team iPhone...


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Ha Ha Ha......


Behemoth said:


> Ok, you have an app. Great! Now, try to score a block lol.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> Ok, you have an app. Great! Now, try to score a block lol.


 two days in a row I got a shift.. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 92984
> two days in a row I got a shift.. Hmmmmmmm


Sick brag


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> Sick brag


Whatever Rookie...


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Whatever Rookie...


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 92622


Interesting that you can screenshot it. On my android it won't capture anything if I try to shoot it.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Interesting that you can screenshot it. On my android it won't capture anything if I try to shoot it.


He's rooted.


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> He's rooted.


Just tried a screenshot on my iphone and it works, when i used my android it would not.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 92984
> two days in a row I got a shift.. Hmmmmmmm


That's really nice for you. Apparently there are not so many drivers in your WH yet. I had only 1 offer within 3 weeks in Chicago (doing prime).


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Behemoth said:


> He's rooted.


My phone is also.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> My phone is also.


Install Xposed and find a module for screenshot that bypasses security flag.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I am not on android... I am on iPhone. I am in Texas... Team iPhone


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Behemoth said:


> Install Xposed and find a module for screenshot that bypasses security flag.


Xposed to the rescue again  thanks


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Finally can throw my food stamps phone aka zte from Walmart in the trash. Team iPhone...


Instead of throwing in trash, donate it to Goodwill or Salvation Army.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

No Thank U Amazon Flex. Today I will do Postmates....


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I can't make it to the warehouse in 15 minutes.. come on Amazon Flex..


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't fall for it.... those 2 hour 8:30 shifts are re-tries on packages someone else earlier in the day couldn't deliver. Usually problem addresses/apartments/closed businesses, and really spread out.

You might get lucky and get 2 packages 5 miles apart, or you might get 12 packages with a 30 mile radius. Not worth the gamble for $36.

g


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

gaj said:


> Don't fall for it.... those 2 hour 8:30 shifts are re-tries on packages someone else earlier in the day couldn't deliver. Usually problem addresses/apartments/closed businesses, and really spread out.
> 
> You might get lucky and get 2 packages 5 miles apart, or you might get 12 packages with a 30 mile radius. Not worth the gamble for $36.
> 
> g


 I know but now I have to do 2 shifts tomorrow. When I finish flex tonight I was just going to do some postmates downtown......


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

damn it must be busy today ...


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 93769


10 screen shots in one thread only, what are you trying to prove? No one is interested in this BS!


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> 10 screen shots in one tread only, what are you trying to prove? No one is interested in this BS!


You guys are complaining about you cant get shifts .....


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> 10 screen shots in one tread only, what are you trying to prove? No one is interested in this BS!


In another thread they said they have been doing amazon flex since May.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> You guys are complaining about you cant get shifts .....


You are obviously the only one on these boards that are able to grab blocks.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> You are obviously the only one on these boards that are able to grab blocks.


& ur point is Rookie....


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> & ur point is Rookie....


Your thread I suppose you are allowed to continue to spazz out and annoy at will. Carry on noob.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> You guys are complaining about you cant get shifts .....


You are one of very tiny number of people who are lucky to be in not over saturated markets yet. Please come to Chicago, LA or NY and try to get this number of blocks. I can guarantee that you won't get these without tapping the screen all day long.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I am in TX but originally from CA. I never said I don't tap the screen all day long...


----------

